# Slovak: Čo je s vama?



## Concise

Sometimes I hear and see forms of Slovak words from Slovak natives, which forms seem to be incorrect at first glance.

But after a long inspection I typically figure it out that they are simply forms of some dialects. Like ‘hovado’ is not incorrect, it is just a Western Slovak dialect form of ‘hovädo’. Or pronouncing ‘stovka’ like “stofka” instead of “stouka” is not a sign of hearing an uneducated person, just somebody using some dialect (Eastern if I remember well).

But I can’t decide about ‘s vama’, which is used instead of ‘s vami’.

 Is it just a funny way to demonstrate something? Slang form, old Slovak form, dialect form, incorrect form etc.?

EDITED: Side-question: what the heck is “franfola-limone”. 

I know what ‘kofola’ is, I also dug the word ‘franfora’ out from a dictionary. ‘Franfola’ is a another sort of soft drink? I could not find any hints on the interweb. 

A gazillion thanks for the answers.


----------



## Marek_D

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> Like ‘hovado’ is not incorrect, it is just a Western Slovak dialect form of ‘hovädo’. Or pronouncing ‘stovka’ like “stofka” instead of “stouka” is not a sign of hearing an uneducated person, just somebody using some dialect (Eastern if I remember well).


Correct.


Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> But I can’t decide about ‘s vama’, which is used instead of ‘s vami’.
> 
> Is it just a funny way to demonstrate something? Slang form, old Slovak form, dialect form, incorrect form etc.?



So, in my opinion, this is mostly a dialect thing as well. I've heard _"s vama" (or s váma)_ used by a handful of people that I've known in my life (mostly elderly people from small towns/villages etc). But you are also right in saying that sometimes people might just use it when they're being silly (or deliberately trying to speak in a funny way etc). It's good that you know what it means but I'd avoid using it in any situations personally.



Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> EDITED: Side-question: what the heck is “franfola-limone”.



I can't help with this one I'm afraid as I've never heard that in my life.


----------



## Concise

Marek_D said:


> I can't help with this one I'm afraid as I've never heard that in my life.



This is my source: horkýže slíže telegram dalszövegek - Google-keresés


----------



## Marek_D

Oh ok. He's saying "fragola-limone", which (I believe) is some kind of ice-cream.


----------



## Concise

Fragola was also some direction I followed during my inspection (note: I speak Italian at medium level or so) , because fragola has a real meaning, but franfola is used everywhere in the lyrics, I mean I checked more sites with song lyrics. And again they use franfola, also the real Slovak websites, eg. Horkýže Slíže: Telegram - text piesne, videoklip, mp3 | Hudba.sk

Now I backtested it with fragola, and indeed there are two sites which use it, like Živák CD (2005 okt.) - Horkýže Slíže. 

I dont understand how can it be. I mean it is natural that not everybody knows what fragola means. But it is strange that all those websites use franfola, just because it sounds like a Slovak word (see franfora), but nobody had a clue what it meant.

Anyway thanks for the answers and the confirmation.


----------



## Marek_D

So, lyrics online are often wrong. Different sites just copy/paste lyrics from one another, so if one makes a mistake then chances are all 10 different sites will have the same mistake as well.

I listened to the song (from the link that you had provided) and he definitely says "fragola" (not "franfola"); you can slow it down on Youtube if you're struggling to catch the exact phrase and you'll definitely hear it as well.

"Fragola-limone" sounds like one of those old school ice-cream buckets that people used to buy back in like the 90's lol (I'm not sure though - maybe it still exists!). Most people wouldn't know what it meant. I wouldn't have a clue outside of the context of that particular song. So it's easy to mess up.


----------



## Concise

Marek_D said:


> I listened to the song (from the link that you had provided) and he definitely says "fragola" (not "franfola"); you can slow it down on Youtube if you're struggling to catch the exact phrase and you'll definitely hear it as well.



Thx for the confirmation.

I found another strong evidence, check the video between 0:45-0:55 at 



 ;-)


----------



## Marek_D

Yeah it's definitely "fragola" then. If you type "fragola-limone" into Google (images) you'll see what kind of ice-cream I was talking about.

Plus, I've just realised that the lyrics after that go: _"To bude menší problém, už sa nevyrába" ["that might be a bit of a problem; they don't make it (the ice-cream) anymore"]_


----------



## morior_invictus

Marek_D said:


> He's saying "fragola-limone", _*[...]*_


----------

